# Wie Gesicht vor Kälte schützen



## Nachtbiker (23. November 2012)

Ich fahre auch gern bei niedrigen Temperaturen, bisher aber nus bis -10°, dann wirds einfach nur unangenehm.
Problem ist das Gesicht wo an viele Stellen der Wind ungestört hinkommt. 
Ich habe zwar ein Buff aber wenn man den Über die Nase zieht beschlägt sehr schnell die Brille und man sieht nichts mehr. Das die Nase viel läuft ist noch ein anderes Problem.

Gibts da irgendwelche Tipps wie man da sam besten handhaben kann ?


----------



## Bener (23. November 2012)

Große Skibrille hilft.. Ansonsten auch Buff (oder "Nachbau")

Bener


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (23. November 2012)

Melkfett/Vaseline


----------



## Hillcruiser (23. November 2012)

also ich fahre im Winter auch bis ca. -15 Grad und bin bisher mit meinem HAD Fleece prima zurecht gekommen...

http://www.had-land.de/HAD-Fleece/H...921.html?sid=88ae811848cff58620a43396d11bff4c


----------



## cdF600 (23. November 2012)

Fahre bei unter -5° mit Snowboardhelm und Goggle, dazu ein Buff-Tuch über Nasenspitze und Mund. Das Problem mit dem Beschlagen der Brille kenn ich auch, aber leider nicht wirklich was man dagegen tun kann. Habe auch noch eine Kälteschutzmaske zum Snowboarden. Ändert aber auch nicht wirklich was.... Unter -5° wird es imho wieder richtig gut, da die Trails schön hart und trocken sind. Nur zu viel Schnee darf es nicht haben.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (23. November 2012)

Nivea Feuchtigkeitscreme, Dose 

2,50 

Morgens gesicht eincremen, Haut trocknet net so aus und friert nicht kaputt

Wenns mehr als ne Tagestour bei Wintertemperaturen sein soll, musste wohl ne Sturmhaube aufziehen


----------



## DJF (23. November 2012)

Für richtig Kalt habe ich so was in der Art:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Held-9543-Ha...chutz-Windstopper-/180815438437#ht_645wt_1001
meine ist nur am Kopf auch geschlossen, also ne komplette Haube.

Sehr Geil finde ich diese Haube
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Swiss-Eye-SWISS-Neopren-Gesichtsmaske/dp/B006UWBBQE"]SWISS EYE Neopren Gesichtsmaske: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]
da ich aber Brillenträger bin und keine Kontaktlinsen vertrage, war es mit dieser Essig.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Nachtbiker (23. November 2012)

Problem mit den meisten Masken ist das man aussieht wie Gotham Citys Alptraum aus Batman...
Ich versuch es vieleicht mal mit Creme/Öl/Fett, auch wenn meiner Haut das wahrscheinlich nicht gut bekommt :/


----------



## liquidnight (23. November 2012)

Mein Tipp: 
bis -8° reicht bei mir Aldibrille, Aldimütze und Aldimelkfett.  
Drunter nehm ich statt der Aldimütze die Bundeswehrmütze. Unter -12° mach ich meist ein bissle mehr Melkfett auf Lippen+Nase + Umgebung, und die Klappen ums Kinn zu.


----------



## redVellocet (24. November 2012)

Ich benutze bei den kälteren Temperaturen einen NVA Schlauchschal...bekommt man zum Teil in der Bucht für paar Euro und man kann ihn - je nach Kälte - entweder bis zum Kinn, oder auch bis über die Nase ziehen.


----------



## Zara Bernard (27. November 2012)

whistler85 schrieb:


> Nivea Feuchtigkeitscreme, Dose
> 2,50 
> Morgens gesicht eincremen, Haut trocknet net so aus und friert nicht kaputt
> Wenns mehr als ne Tagestour bei Wintertemperaturen sein soll, musste wohl ne Sturmhaube aufziehen





Nivea hat einen zu hohen Wasseranteil.

Man sollte nur reine Fettcremes nehmen zum Kälteschutz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 224116 (27. November 2012)

Zara Bernard schrieb:


> Nivea hat einen zu hohen Wasseranteil.
> 
> Man sollte nur reine Fettcremes nehmen zum Kälteschutz.



Jeder wie er mag


----------



## p00nage (28. November 2012)

also ich war letzten Winter auch bei -25° unterwegs, dort hatte ich auch nur nen Buff verwendet, ich fahr aber ohne Brille ;-) ( weil mich des beschlagen immer genervt hat, bzw die Wassertropfen)


----------



## Wilddieb (28. November 2012)

Ich hab mir für diesen Winter mal einen Windstopper Face Warmer von Gore zugelegt, damit mir die Wangen nicht abfrieren. Hat ne Öffnung für Nase und im Mundbereich perforiert. Hatte auch das Problem mit dem Anlaufen der Brille wenn ich etwas über das Gesicht gestülpt habe.
Wie viel der taugt werde ich dann sehen, mom ist es wieder wärmer geworden bei uns.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (28. November 2012)

Bei solchen Temperaturen kann man eh schon fast komplett auf Ski-Klamotten wechseln. Unter -10°C kommt man (ich) auch mit dem Zwiebelprinzip schon an die Grenze des Machbaren, länger als 30-45 Minuten macht dann einfach keinen Spaß mehr (gerade Füße sind da so ein Problem)...

Ansonsten ziehe ich ab 0°C die Hartschale auf: 



_




Und wenn man schon nen Skihelm auf hat, dann kann man sich auch eine Snowboard-Maske zulegen. Das dünne Gore Windstopper Dingelchen ist auf Dauer ungeeignet, wird ganz schön frisch im Gesicht... 

Normal:







Im Stil der Bandito-Reihe von Oakley:







Oder abgefahren wie die Beardski Mask:


----------



## Wilddieb (28. November 2012)

Haha, die sehn gut aus!  Aber beim Radfahren würde ich mich damit vermutlich zu Tode terminieren. 

Joa, den Skihelm hab ich auch für mich entdeckt, ist viel angenehmer als eine Mütze oder Kapuze unter einem Helm zu tragen, der auf maximale Belüftung getrimmt ist. 

Das Windstopper Teilchen ist etwa so dünn die die Haube die ich sonst hatte, verspreche mir da vor allem den Unterschied, dass ich mit meinem Atem das Teil nicht gleich durchkondensiere damit es dann zufriert und eben, die Brille nicht anläuft.


----------



## Wehnhardt (30. November 2012)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Bei solchen Temperaturen kann man eh schon fast komplett auf Ski-Klamotten wechseln. Unter -10°C kommt man (ich) auch mit dem Zwiebelprinzip schon an die Grenze des Machbaren, länger als 30-45 Minuten macht dann einfach keinen Spaß mehr (gerade Füße sind da so ein Problem)...
> 
> Gibt momentan Heizbaresohlen bei Rossmann für 9,99 Euro sind super
> keine kalten Füße mehr.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäxx__ (30. November 2012)

Ich nehme z.B. von BÃBCHEN die WIND-und WETTERSCHUTZCREME.
Habe damit die besten Erfahrungen gemacht - zieht schnell rÃ¼ckstandsfrei ein und schÃ¼tzt, zumindestens bei mir , bis ca. -10Â°C und zusÃ¤tzlichem Buff vorm Mund fÃ¼r eine ausgedehmnte 2 Stunden-Tour.

Habe von ODLO noch eine recht dÃ¼nne Sturmhaube (ca. 12.- â¬), die ich mit einer ODLO MÃ¼tze (14.- â¬) unterm Radhelm trage, wenn es mal wieder lÃ¤nger dauert.


----------



## sub-xero (30. November 2012)

whistler85 schrieb:


> Nivea Feuchtigkeitscreme, Dose
> 
> 2,50 
> 
> Morgens gesicht eincremen, Haut trocknet net so aus und friert nicht kaputt



Das ist keine so gute Idee, weil durch die Feuchtigkeit in der Crem die Haut sogar noch mehr friert. Man sollte eine möglichst wasserfreie Fettcreme (Vaseline) verwenden.


----------



## LittleBoomer (30. November 2012)

Tape-Band auf  Nase und Backen kleben. Wie die Skilangläufer.....
Da beschlägt nix.


----------



## Wilddieb (30. November 2012)

Ich fahre nicht nur Fahrrad aus Sport sondern auch im Alltag. Wenn ich da überall wo ich hin muss mit Vaseline vollgeschmiert und zugetaped ankomme, währe das etwas unvorteilhaft.


----------



## Russell (14. Dezember 2012)

wer noch ne anständige maske für den winter braucht, siehe sig


----------



## fred-star (16. Dezember 2012)

@russel

6,90 versand???

bisschen havy für eine maske, oder?


lg


----------



## Russell (16. Dezember 2012)

nö, dhl packet versichert mit tracking nr.


----------



## fred-star (16. Dezember 2012)

wen du das brauchst 

lg


----------



## lorenz4510 (17. Dezember 2012)

ich fahre meist ohne helm, da reicht mir die kaputze des windschirts oder windjacke um den grossteil der kälte abzuhalten, bei ~-10° und mehr halt ein tuch übers gesicht egal welches da kaum wind/kälte den körper erreicht.

ausser die kaputze wird ganz geschlosse dann schaun nur noch die augen raus und 0 kälte kommt an den körper da kann man auch bei -20° gemütlich radfahren ohne ne kälte mitzubekommen.


----------



## FrankMTB (21. Dezember 2012)

Nachtbiker schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch gern bei niedrigen Temperaturen, bisher aber nus bis -10°, dann wirds einfach nur unangenehm.
> Problem ist das Gesicht wo an viele Stellen der Wind ungestört hinkommt.
> Ich habe zwar ein Buff aber wenn man den Über die Nase zieht beschlägt sehr schnell die Brille und man sieht nichts mehr. Das die Nase viel läuft ist noch ein anderes Problem.
> 
> Gibts da irgendwelche Tipps wie man da sam besten handhaben kann ?



einfach nichts über die nase ziehen. vaseline auf den riecher und gut is. der buff schützt nur meinen hals, nase ist immer frei, auch bei -15.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (21. Dezember 2012)

Hi

Heute Mit Snowbord Helm Skibrille und son Buff tuch bis über die nase einfach super da beschlägt nix und so kann ich auch bis -15 grad fahren.



lg herbert


----------



## Eichelpeter (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab immer so n Zaubertuch von Sterntaler drann^^ 
Das kann ich beliebig hoch bis über die Nase ziehen.
Die Mütze am Kopf umschließt dann den rest.
Wenn ich mit Helm fahre hab ich dann ne Sturmhaube dran.
Die Brille trag ich meist nur solange bis es heftig anfängt zu beschlagen.
Für meine Finger die eig. sonst immer als erstes frieren hab ich mir n paar Chiba gekauft. Bis etz hatte ich meist Schwitzehände, aber keinesfalls haben die gefroren. Bin echt begeistert von den Teilen ^^


----------

